# Currency in 'Contas'



## Rtrak (Jun 10, 2011)

I've been living here a few years now and have come across currency referred to in 'Contas' (hopefully spelled correctly) by the locals in our village. Yesterday I was looking at some property with a Portuguese friend and the owner. After the meeting I was discussing the project with my friend and he said the owner was referring to currency in 'Contas' and this was much more than the equivalent value in 'Euros'. My PT language skills aren't brilliant so it was a little difficult to grasp the situation, I'm guessing it dates back to Escudos. Can anyone shed any light on this for me?


----------



## The Hog (Mar 8, 2013)

You are right in thinking that the 'Conto' dates back to the days of the Escudo.
One Conto was 1000 escudos.


----------



## Rtrak (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, 'Conto' is the word then, I wonder what the 'Conto/Euro conversion would be now?


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

1 conto= 1000 escudos

200 escudos= 1 Euro

1000 Escudos= 5 Euros= 1 Conto

Old people still have to convert euros to escudos, however I always am surprised on how old folk adapted so well to the euro...


----------



## Rtrak (Jun 10, 2011)

paramonte said:


> 1 conto= 1000 escudos
> 
> 200 escudos= 1 Euro
> 
> ...


Thanks, that's made it much clearer, I'll put a copy in my wallet for reference. In our village, people of 30 years refer to 'contas', I guess they use it as a secret language! When I was in business in the UK, (2006) I got a quote from an old boy for some printing, he sent his price to me by fax, it was in guineas, I asked him to confirm the price in decimal currency and he gave it to me LSD!

Thanks again, it's been a real help.


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

It is "contos", not "contas"

"Contas" means "you count" our collar beads


----------

